# I don’t know what this is but it smells good



## charminultra (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## charminultra (Feb 8, 2017)

This was one giant mass at the base that spreads out into a bunch of individual heads. The heads are trumpet shaped and have pores on the unndersides which are not deep and seem to be part of the meat unlike a bolete. Smells kind of fruity not like mushrooms.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Umbrella polypore. And to me the smell of Tootsie Rolls and many other people say the same. Choice edible, remember that spot they will be back.


----------



## charminultra (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks buddy, I had a feeling this was a good one. Now I research umbrella polypores.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

charminultra said:


> Thanks buddy, I had a feeling this was a good one. Now I research umbrella polypores.


Your welcome
They were plentiful this year


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

What kind of tree did you find it by? And what county. I have been looking for them and have never found one.


----------



## charminultra (Feb 8, 2017)

jeffm said:


> Your welcome
> They were plentiful this year
> View attachment 774011


Damn dude you got into those. I only took four caps cuz I didn’t know what it was. I’ll have to go back and grab the rest of it.


----------



## charminultra (Feb 8, 2017)

DanSS26 said:


> What kind of tree did you find it by? And what county. I have been looking for them and have never found one.


The one I found was today in Oakland county probably by an oak tree I don’t remember. But there were a bunch of these other mushrooms really close by maybe that helps.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

I have heard they grow around oak and beech. Don't have a lot of beech near me, but lots of oak. I'm in Oakland County too.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

How to find, ID, and eat Umbrella polypore (Polyporus umbellatus) - with recipe! - Tyrant Farms

There was an interesting epidemiologic study published in the UK not too long ago. Folks who consumed mushrooms consistently in their diet had statistically significantly greater longevity. Just make sure with new mushrooms you have a good I.D, and try only a small portion and wait 24hours.


----------



## charminultra (Feb 8, 2017)

Did a spore print and it was white.


----------

